# Honda HS1132TA Engine Sputtering



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I blew snow last night with my Honda HS1132TA tracked machine for 3 hours 5-foot high "drifts." Not really a drift, just new fallen snow I had to break the "drifts" down with a wide square aluminum blade paddock shovel, then back up the snow blower and move forward to clear them. 

It did well, but as usual nearly stalls in the heavy stuff left by CalTrans at the end of driveway. 

Toward the end of the session, at the end of driveway, it lost power and started sputtering. Luckily I was able to finish but now I have to go back out and blow what fell last night and continue to widen the driveway. 

I proudly own the oem shop manual for my machines. But I am an idiot because I can't find the manual for the HS1132TA...

I cannot even tell if I have enough engine oil the dip stick just has cross hatching on it and the oil level is in the middle of the cross-hatching on the dip stick. Is that where it should be?

About a 1/2 hr 3/4 hr after I refueled the engine started sputtering with a loss of power. I was able to finish but I know I should not use the machine in this condition. Fuel is only a week old.

I put some Stabil in the fuel tank when I parked it last night, hoping that it may blend with any water in the fuel.
What should I look for? If on starting it continues to sputter, I think I will drain the carb.

Any suggestions?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Does it run better with a little bit of choke? Maybe a piece of debris is partially clogging the main jet. Does it sputter at idle too or only at full throttle. 

I’ve had a few machines run funny with “good looking “ spark plugs. New plug might be a good thing to check off the list if it hasn’t been replace recently.

The proper oil level is simply at the top of the threads on the engine. Just make sure the machine is on level ground.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*dmerdp*: Before I tell the solution, here are a few more symptoms: The exhaust seemed to pulse stronger than before. The exhaust was very very very dark brown. The oil was half way on the dip stick when the dip stick was screwed back in all the way to measure -- which is the WRONG way to measure. I found the manual online and, like you said, the dip stick is only pushed in to measure not screwed in to measure. Measuring this way, the oil was barely showing on the dip stick. So I filled it to the top of the threads with Mobil 1 5w-30w and it is still at the same level, so likely no leak (very possibly that was the oil which I found on the garage floor which I assumed was hydrostatic oil a few weeks ago when the machine was at a weird angle to replace an axle bolt which was used in place of the Honda axle shear pin).

After I refueled it ran fine then about a half hour later the symptoms of lack of power, very brown exhaust returned.

APPARENT PROBLEM: The air intake cover was icing up around the bottom where it takes in air. It would melt out when the machine was stopped for refueling but the problem would reimerge. Problem was exacerbated by blowing snow which is 4 to 5 foot deep.

SOLUTION: I turned the air intake cover 90 degrees for this session and it allows more air underneath and is working fine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

E350 said:


> *dmerdp*: Before I tell the solution, here are a few more symptoms: The exhaust seemed to pulse stronger than before. The exhaust was very very very dark brown. The oil was half way on the dip stick when the dip stick was screwed back in all the way to measure -- which is the WRONG way to measure. I found the manual online and, like you said, the dip stick is only pushed in to measure not screwed in to measure. Measuring this way, the oil was barely showing on the dip stick. So I filled it to the top of the threads with Mobil 1 5w-30w and it is still at the same level, so likely no leak (very possibly that was the oil which I found on the garage floor which I assumed was hydrostatic oil a few weeks ago when the machine was at a weird angle to replace an axle bolt which was used in place of the Honda axle shear pin).
> 
> After I refueled it ran fine then about a half hour later the symptoms of lack of power, very brown exhaust returned.
> 
> ...


wow! great solution for the books.

i had a problem with a 928 that was running great until yesterday doing 20 inches of snow. on other side of lake from you.

it was sputtering and blowing some black smoke. ya, i know running too rich. but all of a sudden?

took out plug and of course black. took off air cover and other cover to check choke operation. if was partially choked because the choke arm was hanging up on the throttle cable!!!. the tie had broken and the cable was hanging low.

easy fix and a very happy fix at that. so sometimes a fix like yours can be very easy. the point being........don't panic. just go thru from an obvious problem; easiest solution and just work up from there.

congrats on your fix. hasn't it been something ?? we got 30 inches in 24 hours. you probably go more.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*orangeputah*: I was thinking of you while I was blowing wondering how it was going with you across the Lake. Truckee usually competes with Echo Summit for highest annual snowfall _IN THE NATION! *_ But Truckee usually wins by a hair or more. 

And yes, I did "panic" at first. I assumed that the reason that the engine had loss of power and black/brown smoke was that I had seized the piston and scored the cylinder walls and that was going to be the "stupid tax" I was deemed to pay for not watching the engine oil more closely. 

Our post master in our little town in the Valley has a cabin at Donner which has been in the family nearly 100 years. She said there used to be a little restaurant there which had a plaque which read the following:

_"The Donner Party ate here."_

Happy snowblowing Buddy!

* I don't know about the Canuks. They have a separate Nation...

PS I am going to add this to my signature:
_
Removing every rock in my dirt and granite driveway, one shear pin at a time ..._

I am really, really, really interested in the auger protection system on the HSS1332ATD !!!


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

The auger protection system works great. I do commercial snow removal so I have no clue what under the snow and have only broke 3 shear pins this winter. By comparison I used to break three or four a storm when I was running ariens hydrostatics.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

E350 said:


> *orangeputah*: I was thinking of you while I was blowing wondering how it was going with you across the Lake. Truckee usually competes with Echo Summit for highest annual snowfall _IN THE NATION! *_ But Truckee usually wins by a hair or more.
> 
> And yes, I did "panic" at first. I assumed that the reason that the engine had loss of power and black/brown smoke was that I had seized the piston and scored the cylinder walls and that was going to be the "stupid tax" I was deemed to pay for not watching the engine oil more closely.
> 
> ...



I overreact at times usually when i am real tired like yesterday. I worked about 8 hours either snowblowing a couple drives or shovelling a dog path for a neighbor for 3 FREAKIN hours. for FREE to boot. Then i had that sputtereing problem on the 928 and said the heck with it parked it for the night.

Experience and that little voice in my head told me to give it a rest and attack the problem today. easy=peasy when you are well rested and in a relaxed mood.

More snow on the way. Only 112 inches this winter so far compared to 500 last year but we still have 2 more weeks in March and have gotten plenty of storms in April.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

So much in your posts for me to comment on (good stuff!), but I'm a terrible writer so I'll take a stab at it:

- Great fix turning your air cleaner and as orangputeh said, one for the books.

- By no means do we compete with you guys in the Sierras, but for our neck of the woods, I get a decent amount of snowfall. We hit 190" by the middle of Feb, then light snows of 2-5" until last week when we got 2 snows of 7-12". If it was light snow, no problem, you can drive through it, but when it's the heavy wet stuff, it's another story. I've been stuck down in the Detroit area for the last 2 weeks, and my wife has had to clear the drive twice. She only uses our old 828, but it still works like a champ.

- The auger protection system is great. Its kicked in 3 times for me in 3 seasons. This spring is the last snow I'll get under warranty. I_know_it works well — time will tell if it holds up with aging. And by the way, what a great quotable line: _"Removing every rock in my dirt and granite driveway, one shear pin at a time ..."_

- On the Donner Party; I worked with a guy for 14 years (as a client) who is a decendent of the Reed family. We had gone out to lunch several times over the years and I always noticed his eating "style"...very...robust, and he was a skinny guy. Someone else in the company mentioned he was related to the Donner Party clan...Wow, made sense after my observations...hmy:





E350 said:


> *orangeputah*: I was thinking of you while I was blowing wondering how it was going with you across the Lake. Truckee usually competes with Echo Summit for highest annual snowfall _IN THE NATION! *_ But Truckee usually wins by a hair or more.
> 
> And yes, I did "panic" at first. I assumed that the reason that the engine had loss of power and black/brown smoke was that I had seized the piston and scored the cylinder walls and that was going to be the "stupid tax" I was deemed to pay for not watching the engine oil more closely.
> 
> ...


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I use the machine at 6,800 feet. Should I make this modification? Can I do it? Where do I source the parts?

From the Honda Owner’s Manual SNOWBLOWER HS724 HS928 HS1132

*Carburetor Modification for High Altitude Operation
*
At high altitude, the standard carburetor air-fuel mixture will be too rich. Performance will decrease, and fuel consumption will increase. A very rich mixture will also foul the spark plug and cause hard starting. 
Operation at an altitude that differs from that at which this engine was certified, for extended periods of time, may increase emissions.

High altitude performance can be improved by specific modifications to the carburetor. If you always operate your pump at altitudes above 5,000 feet (1,500 meters) have your servicing dealer perform this carburetor modification. This engine, when operated at high altitude with the caruburetor modifications for high altitude use, will meet each emission standard throughout its useful life.

Even with carburetor modification, engine horsepower will decrease about 3.5 % for each 1,000-foot (300-meter) increase in altitude. The effect of altitude on horsepower will be greater than this if carburetor modification is not made.

NOTICE

When the carburetor has been modified for high altitude operation, the air-fuel mixture will be too lean for low altitude use. Operation at altitudes below 5,000 feet (1,500 meters) with a modified carburetor may cause the engine to overheat and result in serious engine damage.

For use at low altitudes, have your servicing dealer return the carburetor to original factory specifications.

Thanks *jrom*!


----------

